# Camber Sands



## not-bono-ever (Aug 19, 2009)

Whata beautiful day on the sand - havent been for years - fuck all this Brighton shingle shit

any other tips for decent beaches about the same distance from Sarf London ?


----------



## nick h. (Aug 19, 2009)

No use searching, it's the best! I've searched high and low. Did you go to the western end behind the golf club where there are no people and it gets as warm as an indoor swimming pool? It's the only bit of British sea that's swimmable if you ask me. And every time I've taken a gf there they've wanted to shag in it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 19, 2009)

fist time ive been in the sea off the UK for years!

must do it more


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 20, 2009)

tell me more about camber sands....we're planning to go there next week for day trip - definately want to swim - where's the best place to swim? did you have to wade out at lower water? how did you get there

facts I want facts

and impressions

and tips


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 20, 2009)

you can get a good swim in dunwich - if you can get there

we need an U75 swim club!

next summer

what about a swim in the ponds in hampstead?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd definitely be in!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 20, 2009)

started the list of good swim spots here:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=299662


----------



## Maggot (Aug 20, 2009)

nick h. said:


> No use searching, it's the best! I've searched high and low. Did you go to the western end behind the golf club where there are no people and it gets as warm as an indoor swimming pool? It's the only bit of British sea that's swimmable if you ask me. And every time I've taken a gf there they've wanted to shag in it.


 It is the best beach.  If only it wasn't so bloody windy!


----------



## rover07 (Aug 20, 2009)

Maggot said:


> It is the best beach.  If only it wasn't so bloody windy!



And freezing cold for most of the year...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 20, 2009)

West Wittering's very nice too.


----------



## nick h. (Aug 20, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> tell me more about camber sands....we're planning to go there next week for day trip - definately want to swim - where's the best place to swim? did you have to wade out at lower water? how did you get there
> 
> facts I want facts
> 
> ...



Right. Here's a map. The warm sea! (not seal) gets warm because the beach shelves very gently there. You tend to get an area of chest high water which heats up on the sand. Total walk from the car park to the warm bit is about 10 mins. The channel on the left has a wall but it's not an eyesore.  







Here's a link to the map location: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...50.934119,0.780244&spn=0.006599,0.021973&z=16

This is the path through the dunes:






Do you want driving info or public transport? Driving is quicker.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I've taken groups of children with learning disabilities there and it's great. I do have a really soft spot for pebbly beaches though because they're great for beachcombing.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 20, 2009)

Lovely camping not far at Rye Foreign.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks so much for the info

especially the map Nick h

we'll be going by train to rye then either taxi or bus (depending on weather and purse)

hope to get a swim in


----------



## nick h. (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad you like the map.   I hope future generations of urbanz can use it to experience Warm British Sea.  Next year the Javelin trains might make the journey a bit quicker. 

If the weather turns to crap when you get there don't bother to explore Camber. Its best feature is Pontins. Get the hell out to Rye or Dungeness or Winchelsea. Winchelsea is 100% geriatric but it's got lots of ancient history if you like that sort of thing. And a butcher that sells squirrel. And the Rye train stops there.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 20, 2009)

The bus from Rye to Camber is the 711. When you come out of Rye station the bus stop is straight ahead of you.


----------



## handyman121 (Aug 20, 2009)

I do hope the warm sea is nothing to do with the nuclear power station just along the coast at Dungeness !


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 20, 2009)

maybe lots of people wee in it?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

handyman121 said:


> I do hope the warm sea is nothing to do with the nuclear power station just along the coast at Dungeness !


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 20, 2009)

Camber sands is great, like a trip back to 1970's childhood hols for me.

Cracking sausage and chips in the caff on the beach. Cheap too.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 20, 2009)

can vouch for the sea being Warmish - you can wade out for miles, theres sandbanks every 50m or so

you alos get an eclectic mix of people - unlike the Whitstables & their ilk ( apologies for stereotyping , but I dont get whistable )

theres sand dunes  and a decent beach - no rock pools tho

I do go to another beach soemtimes, but for the proper brit beach expeince without the masses of tat shops, its great

expect to take 30 mins + to do the last 3 miles in a car though - narrow roads get busy


----------



## nick h. (Aug 20, 2009)

handyman121 said:


> I do hope the warm sea is nothing to do with the nuclear power station just along the coast at Dungeness !


h 

Um, there is some truth in this. You can catch surprisingly big fish at Dungeness.  Apparently the warm water outlet from the power station makes them grow. I had one in the pub there once. It was on one of those huge oval plates but there still wasn't room for its head or tail.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 21, 2009)

nick h. said:


> Um, there is some truth in this. You can catch surprisingly big fish at Dungeness.  Apparently the warm water outlet from the power station makes them grow. I had one in the pub there once. It was on one of those huge oval plates but there still wasn't room for its head or tail.



Aha! I've had fish and chips in the pub at Dungeness a few times.  Absolutely massive! Hmmmm....


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2009)

There's a lovely short walk from Rey to Camber Sands.
















http://www.urban75.org/photos/rye/rye024.html


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 21, 2009)

who'd a thought there was so much love for Camber Sands on Urban

is it an easy walk to find without a map editor?


----------



## Maggot (Aug 21, 2009)

No, you need an expert guide!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 21, 2009)

You can bike it form Rye - theres a cycle path along behind the dunes/ next to the road


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 21, 2009)

East Wittering is quite a nice beach


----------



## Chz (Aug 21, 2009)

handyman121 said:


> I do hope the warm sea is nothing to do with the nuclear power station just along the coast at Dungeness !



We used to swim near the Bruce nuclear plant in Ontario all the time, just for the warm water from the heat exchanger. No radioactivity, just warm water.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 22, 2009)

Might end up in Camber tomorrow....


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 22, 2009)

not-bono-ever said:


> You can bike it form Rye - theres a cycle path along behind the dunes/ next to the road



I've done this - started in Hastings and went via Rye - lovely cycle.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 22, 2009)

nick h. said:


>



What's that next to the empty bit, to the left? Looks like a canal.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 22, 2009)

its botany bay tomorrow for us


----------



## nick h. (Aug 22, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> What's that next to the empty bit, to the left? Looks like a canal.



It's the river.  It's got walls to stop it silting up so the boats can get to Rye.  Have a look here. http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...50.930576,0.772648&spn=0.014362,0.027595&z=15 It's only navigable at high tide. The picture was taken at low tide - if you follow the river to Rye you can see all the boats sitting on the mud.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 22, 2009)

This thread makes me wanna dig out me bucket and spade


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 23, 2009)

another winner checked out today - Botany Bay - Margate way

lovel little chalk cove, with  mini dunes and warmihs seas- yes, for the 2nd time this year, I took the waters of the channel 

no tat shops or kiss me quick hats ( do these still exist ? ) & no Poos in the water

oh year, whilst getting fish & chips for the kids on Margate on the way back, I found a £20 bag of skunk, where some burned red piss artist yoof had been making spliifs and wandered off home, oblivious to the fact thaye had left the parapanelia on the wall!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 24, 2009)

not-bono-ever said:


> another winner checked out today - Botany Bay - Margate way
> 
> lovel little chalk cove, with  mini dunes and warmihs seas- yes, for the 2nd time this year, I took the waters of the channel
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 26, 2009)

we went to camber sands yesterday 

rain stopped as we got off the bus (100 from rye station) and the sun came out

great swim - we used your map nick h to go the empty bit with the warm sea!
no warm seals though.  and the sea was warm and bouyant with great waves coming in

nanker phelge got in the sea for the first time since he was little
so we had a group hug with him me and naker jnr in the waves 
unfortuneately mini miss-shelf was having one of her bouts of holiday illness and slept on the dunes

we might try botany bay next


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 26, 2009)

Camber Sands looks lovely.  How would you get there from London?


----------



## Maggot (Aug 26, 2009)

xsunnysuex said:


> Camber Sands looks lovely. How would you get there from London?


 Train from Charing Cross, Waterloo East or London Bridge to Ashford, change for train to Rye. Bus from Rye to Camber - 100  according to Miss Shelf, but also 711 IIRC.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Aug 26, 2009)

nick h. said:


> No use searching, it's the best! I've searched high and low. Did you go to the western end behind the golf club where there are no people and it gets as warm as an indoor swimming pool? It's the only bit of British sea that's swimmable if you ask me. And every time I've taken a gf there they've wanted to shag in it.



So it's full of your sperm, is it?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 26, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Train from Charing Cross, Waterloo East or London Bridge to Ashford, change for train to Rye. Bus from Rye to Camber - 100  according to Miss Shelf, but also 711 IIRC.



Thanks.  Seems a lot of traveling for just a day trip though.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Aug 26, 2009)

xsunnysuex said:


> Thanks.  Seems a lot of traveling for just a day trip though.



I'm going there from London tomorrow at 6 am.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 26, 2009)

xsunnysuex said:


> Thanks. Seems a lot of traveling for just a day trip though.


 It is.  You're better off going in a car.  Or maybe going for a weekend.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 26, 2009)

chainsaw cat said:


> I'm going there from London tomorrow at 6 am.



wow!!!  Your keen.  Is there a lot to do there?


----------



## braindancer (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd reccomend cycling from Ashford - it's about 15 miles but it's a nice ride and really flat so can be done pretty quickly.....  Much easier than getting a couple of trains and a bus.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Also it's a great bike ride from Hastings via Rye on the bike route.  The first part is uphill but then you get amazing views from the cliffs down followed by a lovely downhill and some lovely coastal and rural riding.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Aug 26, 2009)

xsunnysuex said:


> wow!!!  Your keen.  Is there a lot to do there?



Work innit.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 27, 2009)

chainsaw cat said:


> Work innit.


Do you work in the amusement arcade?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 27, 2009)

OK

Sunday is sunny/ Monday is cloudy but warm

I may be Camber bound

or Joss bay

Or minnis bay

or Botany bay

the choice is endless


----------



## nick h. (Aug 28, 2009)

chainsaw cat said:


> So it's full of your sperm, is it?



Flotsam and jism.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 29, 2009)

not-bono-ever said:


> OK
> 
> Sunday is sunny/ Monday is cloudy but warm
> 
> ...



do you drive or get public transport?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 30, 2009)

I drive - its a good 1.5 hours from SE London, so its an early start - not sure there is any easily doable public transport to some of these places


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 30, 2009)

I've been looking up beaches by public transport - nothing under 1.5 hrs from a central station(so not factoring in the time to the station)

here's my list so far:
east sussex beaches

cooden beach
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/63/18...290643.jpg?v=0
train direct from vic 8:47 arr 10:43 £37.20 
shingle, train direct to the beach
a hotel there and no other buildings

cuckmere haven
http://www.allaboutyou.com/?module=i...y&fileId=57263
http://www.sevensisters.org.uk/clien...en small.jpg
train vic 8.47 dep arr lewes 9:52 dep lewes 9:48 arr seaford 10.10 £30.80
taxi approx £7 pub at cuckmere, no facilities on beach - can walk up the valley(its in your book of walks) or bus less 10 mins
seaford is small town with own beach, cuckmere is lovely spot

climping beach
http://www.seaspritesports.com/beachguide-climping.php
dep vic 8.17
arr littlehampton 9.57 £33.20
bus 700 at 10.21 to horsemere green lane at climping
remote beach with mobile cafe/pub in car park

bosham quay
I include this just for future rememberance - can only swim at high tide
vic 8.17 dep arri chichester 9.57 dep chic 10.14 arri boshum 10.20

east head west wittering
http://www.westwitteringbeach.co.uk/estate_map.html
dep vic 8.17 arri chichester 9.57 £38.55
taxi?
bus 52 from southgate 25 mins west wittering
my swim book says the best beach withing two hours of london...

beaches in kent

botany bay
http://www.thebeachkioskatbotanybayk....uk/index.html
dep vic 9.03 arri broadstairs 10.50
£38.50
bus 8 towards canterbury 4km to the beach

fantasy outings in a day (or a longer holiday)
poole/brownsea island
http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main...sea_island.htm
dep waterloo 8.35
arri pool 10.51
£65.40
foot ferry to brownsea island nature reserve


lulworth cove/durdle door
http://www.lulworthonline.co.uk/page/beaches
dep waterloo 8.35 arr wool 11.10
public transport taxi (really) £3 pp 01929 463395(10.45 returning 4.30)
£68.40

this was all in effort to pursade nanker phelge that he wanted to experience the british sea twice in one week and times / prices were for travel today(30 august) and were for two adults and child with a family rail card

Cooden beach easiest in terms on it being right next to the station and not the middle of a busy town

(these were all culled from the lifestyle swimming book about coastal swims)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 30, 2009)

Well done miss shelf that above is a very good/useful post!!! 


We are finally going to camber tomorrow but will check out your reccomendations in the future.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2009)

We went to Camber....It was a wonderful day.

We swam (in the warm bit), set up in the dunes and got nicely tanned!

Pics as soon as I have them uploaded!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 1, 2009)

We didn't go to Camber, but went to the naturist beach at nearby Fairlight Glen.  A lovely remote spot.  

Swam in the sea and got an all-over tan!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 1, 2009)

Maggot said:


> We didn't go to Camber, but went to the naturist beach at nearby Fairlight Glen.  A lovely remote spot.
> 
> Swam in the sea and got an all-over tan!




 and


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> We went to Camber....It was a wonderful day.
> 
> We swam (in the warm bit), set up in the dunes and got nicely tanned!
> 
> Pics as soon as I have them uploaded!



Its great innit

the dunes a re great for running around in

more swimming in the sea when I can


----------

